# problemas con X windows

## antogc

BUenas, acabo de instalar gentoo, y bueno estaba configurando las X( Xorg -configure) todo parece ir bien,  intento probar la configuracion dada en el configure con "X - configure /root/xor.conf.new" sale un la pantalla un fondo blanco y negro el ratón se mueve bien, todo correcto, pero cuando intento salir haciendo Crtl+Alt+Back espace se queda la pantalla negra, es imposible salir de ahi, pero me he dado cuenta de que el terminal esta activo pq pruebo a escribir reboot y el sistema se reinica, pero no se ve nada hasta que reinicia.

Si hago cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)' el resultado es: 

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable (supongo q consecuencia del anterior).

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does no exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does no exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) intel(0): ESR 0x00000010, page table error

(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00000010, display A pte

(WW) intel(0): Existing errores found in hardware state

y un pregunta extra: si me bajo los fuentes de un determinado paquete (con emerge opcion --fetchonly ) depues para instalar el programa tal simplemente emerge nombre NO???

----------

## antogc

lo siento olvide decir que tengo: mini PC AOPEN con Inteol Core Duo T7250, chipset de Intel GM965. MOnitor acer AL1721 con conector DVI.

Gracias!

----------

## antogc

mas info, he bajado los drivers de vesa y he probado con vesa, me daba el error de sreen is not DRI capable, pruebo a quitar soporte para dri y glx y no me da ningun error en el log, pero sigue ocurriendo lo mismo la pantalla se queda negra cuando intento salir.

si quito solo dri ocurre lo mismo y en el log me dice (EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loeaded.

por cierto me he dado cuenta que si hago startx y lase twm, si intento irme a otra ventana Ctrl+Alt+F2 por ejemplo no se ve nada.....

la verdad q nose que probar ya, es algo muy raro,  y empiezo a desesperarme...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> si quito solo dri ocurre lo mismo y en el log me dice (EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loeaded. 

 

si quitas DRI debes quitar tb. lo del AIGLX y el composite supongo, si no, no va a cargar el entorno usando vesa.

Si lo que intentas es hacer uso de DRI y tener aceleración por hardware, asegúrate de haber añadido dri a tus uses y haber instalado xorg y mesa con el soporte adecuado para tu gráfica.

saluetes

----------

## antogc

es q creo q mas bien es error del ACPI, te comento: aparte del warning q doy arriba sobre el ACPI, Open ACPI failed (/var/runacpid.socket) (No such file or directory)...tengo otro especie de error que es que cuando hago powerof, salen los procesos de desconexion ...[ok] y cuado llega al ultimo, creo recordar remounting filesystem..[ok] en lugar de apagar me sale un pantalla con el stack y codigo ensamblador y se queda ahi, tengo que apagar pulsando continuado el boton de encendido....si reinicio no ocurre eso, despues del mensaje remounting...[ok] reinicia normalmente...

por eso te comento q puede ser un error del acpi...

gracias.

----------

## antogc

por cierto el tema de las use no lo tengo muy claro aun...debo de poner algo en las uses para el buen funcionamiento de las X...por ahora en /etc/make.conf no tengo nada de USES. 

mis intenciones es hacer funcionar esto con vesa (por eso estoy probando sin los modules DRI, GLOPEN, GLX), para despues pasar a intel y finalmente instalar gnome funcionando las X correctamente.

gracias de nuevo

----------

## sirope

Si usas xorgcfg puedes configurar las X comodamente desde un interfaz gráfico.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> por eso te comento q puede ser un error del acpi... 

 

son dos cosas distintas, te comento :

- lo del (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) es un simple aviso, que xorg no encuentra un demonio acpi del que leer los eventos acpi, pero nada mas, de hecho, acpi se puede deshabiitar para xorg.

- lo otro que comentas, que el ordenador no se apaga solo, si, parece que no tienes soporte acpi en tu kernel o no funciona debidamente, repasa la configuración del kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> por ahora en /etc/make.conf no tengo nada de USES. 

 

pues mal hecho, los USEs son fundamentales al igual que lo es que tengas puesto un perfil adecuado. Si no pones nada de esto realmente no estás usando la potencia de gentoo. Asi que me temo que vas a tener que poner órden en tu make.conf y luego reinstalarlo prácticamente todo. Repasa el manual, pon los uses que necesites y demás claves que necesitarás con un emerge -upDN world podrías ver que USEs cambian y los nuevos paquetes que tendrás que instalar ( que me temo que no serán pocos).

 *Quote:*   

> mis intenciones es hacer funcionar esto con vesa (por eso estoy probando sin los modules DRI, GLOPEN, GLX), para despues pasar a intel y finalmente instalar gnome funcionando las X correctamente. 

 

buena idea, pero lo que te digo mas arriba, si no tienes puesto p.ej. vesa en el VIDEO_CARDS del make.conf, vesa no va a estar disponible.

saluetes y al toro !  :Wink: 

----------

## antogc

gracias probare a ver...en el /etc/make.conf tengo VIDEO_CARDS = "i810 vesa", y en cuanto a las USES aun no he instaldo nada solo las X, y bueno probando para solucionar esto he hecho un emerge xf86-video-vesa y tb emerge acpi y emerge bbqacpi(esto ultimo por desesperacion ejeje)...

entonces según me comentas pondré : USE=" gkt gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4" , es correcto?

cuando pongo esta uses y no habiendo instalado casi nada como te he comentado tengo que hacer el emerge -upDN world para ver q tengo que instalar??

muchas gracias por tu ayuda....

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> en cuanto a las USES aun no he instaldo nada solo las X

 

realmente no es sólo los USE, como te comentaba arriba el perfil es fundmantal tb. Es cierto que igual añade uses que no te interesan pero para tener un punto de partida creo que vale. Si vas a dar un uso mas o menos normal a la máquina, el perfil desktop es lo mas recomendable. Repasa el punto del manual sobre esto.

 *Quote:*   

> cuando pongo esta uses y no habiendo instalado casi nada como te he comentado tengo que hacer el emerge -upDN world para ver q tengo que instalar?? 

 

si básicamente se va a reducir a eso. Otras cosas muy importantes para el make.conf son INPUT_DEVICES o LINGUAS p.ej.. Lee un poco los distintos manuales que hay, ponlo todo en órden, ejecuta emerge -upDN world y deja currar al portage. Ah, y el use es gtk pero ya te habrás dado cuenta  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## antogc

si gracias me di cuenta del gtk jejej. pues nada me va a tardar un rato al parecer 69 paquetes...despues tengo q hacer una limpieza según el manual de gento con depclean a ver q tal...

otra cosilla q tengo duda y quiero dejar bajando las fuentes del gnome, para instalarlo mañana, si hago emerge --fetchonly gnome, solo se instalan las fuentes, cuando llgue mañana simplemente hago emerge gnome y ya se instalan las fuentes que tengo descargadas no??

bueno supongo q es asi es lo más lógico...

mchas gracias de nuevo...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

exacto, emerge -f o --fetchonly descarga pero no compila.

Salud!

----------

## antogc

nuevos descubrimientos, a ver, con driver de vesa,  y resolucion 800x600, cuando mato las X vuelve a la consola!, si quito dri, glx, glcore, no me da ningun mensaje de error, si los pongo, me dan warnings y un error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW): VESA(0): Failed to set up wirte-combining range (0xd000000, 0x770000)
> 
> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
> ...

 

no tengo mucho idea (o ningna) sobre dri, que si glx y tal, si alguien me dice una descripcion rapida o relación entra las dos y demas le estaría muy agradecido

otra cosa rara es que si pongo driver "intel" y con resolución 800x600, no funciona, pero observo que la pantalla tiene mas resolucion que cuando pongo vesa a 800x600,  incluso he probado 320x240, y se ve el mismo tamaño que cuando "1280x800",  no hace caso de las resoluciones y por tanto al matar las X se sigue viendo todo negro....inquietante cuanto menos....el monitor es un acer AL1721 DVI de 19" por si sirbe de algo...

por cierto ya hice la limpieza con las nuevas uses y tal, y me salen 30 y tantos archivos de configuracion con posibles modificaciones (los tipicos ._cfg_xxxx_fichero)....tengo que hacerle mucho caso a esos ficheros?? me puedo fiar de lo que dicen y ponerlos como ficheros de configuración sin mirar las diferencias entre el real y el propuesto?

mil gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *antogc wrote:*   

> nuevos descubrimientos, a ver, con driver de vesa,  y resolucion 800x600, cuando mato las X vuelve a la consola!, si quito dri, glx, glcore, no me da ningun mensaje de error, si los pongo, me dan warnings y un error:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> (WW): VESA(0): Failed to set up wirte-combining range (0xd000000, 0x770000)
> ...

 

Bueno, no se que esperabas que ocurra al matar las X pero justamente, el comportamiento esperado es que vuelva a consola o a tu gestor de login gráfico si es que ya tenés alguno instalado y funcionando.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no tengo mucho idea (o ningna) sobre dri, que si glx y tal, si alguien me dice una descripcion rapida o relación entra las dos y demas le estaría muy agradecido
> 
> 

 

En eso estamos en la misma, para no hablar sin saber: DRI y GLX en la wikipedia.

Por cierto, tu placa de video intel necesita DRI segun tengo entendido para funcionar pero con el driver correspondiente. Con VESA nunca va a funcionar ni uno ni el otro, por eso los mensajes de error y warnings al usar vesa con DRI y GLX activados.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> otra cosa rara es que si pongo driver "intel" y con resolución 800x600, no funciona, pero observo que la pantalla tiene mas resolucion que cuando pongo vesa a 800x600,  incluso he probado 320x240, y se ve el mismo tamaño que cuando "1280x800",  no hace caso de las resoluciones y por tanto al matar las X se sigue viendo todo negro....inquietante cuanto menos....el monitor es un acer AL1721 DVI de 19" por si sirbe de algo...
> 
> 

 

Pega el contenido de tu xorg.conf así vemos donde puede estar el problema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> por cierto ya hice la limpieza con las nuevas uses y tal, y me salen 30 y tantos archivos de configuracion con posibles modificaciones (los tipicos ._cfg_xxxx_fichero)....tengo que hacerle mucho caso a esos ficheros?? me puedo fiar de lo que dicen y ponerlos como ficheros de configuración sin mirar las diferencias entre el real y el propuesto?
> 
> mil gracias

 

Es facil, si el archivo de configuración lo modificaste a mano, entonces si, mantener el original o revisar diferencias y hacer de los dos uno solo agregando las diferencias que pudiera haber en el archivo nuevo al archivo que modificaste en su momento.

Si es un archivo al que nunca le hiciste cambios a mano, automerge.

Salud!

----------

## antogc

buenas y gracias por la ayuda, te adjunto mi xorf.conf

por cierto si sabia qeu cuando mato a las X me voy a la consola, el problema es que cuando las mato se me pone la pantalla oscura, aunq funcional para salir lo q hago es teclear a ciegas el login password y reboot jjejej...wno el xorg.cond

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

tengo tarjeta gr'afica de intel, del chipset gm964 y el monitor es un acer AL1721. con esta configuraci'on puedo entrar en gnome sin problemas, si pongo mas resolucion de 1024x768, se cambia pro me sale mensaje del monitor, resoluciones no soportadas, si miro el log correspondiente a las X, esrtos son los warnigs y los errores...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
> ...

 

espero te sirva de ayuda y a la postres me ayudes jeeje...pues nada muchas gracias de nuevo....

pienso q puede ser un problema de la pantalla, nose lo de HorizSync y VertRefresh  de no lo entiendop muy bien, si me lo aclaras mejor, pero creo q puede ir por ahi...sino lo del dri que he mirado en mil foros y nada...

mil gracias!!

----------

